# Homemaker selling wine?



## jrvernon (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been asked about purchasing my wine. So far, I have only given mine away. However, the thought of selling the bottles just to cover the cost is intriguing. What are the laws in doing this? I live in Florida.


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2013)

It is illegal to sell without a license. Check with you state on how to obtain a license.


----------



## Duster (Mar 29, 2013)

it's simple. Don't do it 
Federal law prohibits home made wine to be sold or used for barter in any way.
Here in Indiana you will need your Federal licences, State licences, Bond, and your FDA seal. I would assume most states are about the same.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 29, 2013)

Put it under the back seat of your car and out-run the police, just like moonshiners in the past!

No, really...don't sell it. You will go to jail.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 29, 2013)

jrvernon, check with your state authority. Here in Ohio this is what we have:

*A-2 Manufacturer of Wine​ORC 4303.03​
*Issued to a manufacturer to manufacture wine from grapes or other fruits; to import and purchase
wine in bond for blending purposes, the total amount of wine so imported during the year
covered by the permit not to exceed forty per cent of all the wine manufactured and imported; to
manufacture, purchase, and import brandy for fortifying purposes; and to sell those products
either in glass or container for consumption on the premises where manufactured, for home use,
and to retail and wholesale permit holders under the rules adopted by the division.​The fee for this permit is $126.00 for each plant to which this permit is issued.


----------



## Enologo (Mar 29, 2013)

If you sell it you'll have less of it for yourself. I would advise against it.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 29, 2013)

State laws are one thing and vary a lot. All need to be licensed and bonded at the federal level.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to make some for weddings. They pay for kits and I keep a few bottles. They would probably get a better wine than the would buy a good bit cheaper. I guess that would be illegal also as I would be making the wine for a financial gain.

If I did do that, I don't think I would tell the authorities.


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> I would like to make some for weddings. They pay for kits and I keep a few bottles. They would probably get a better wine than the would buy a good bit cheaper. I guess that would be illegal also as I would be making the wine for a financial gain.
> 
> If I did do that, I don't think I would tell the authorities.



Whether you tell the authorities or not it is still illegal.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2013)

What about "barter"? As long as no $$ changes hands I would think no harm, no foul.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 29, 2013)

There are specific rules against barter also.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 29, 2013)

We just had a couple of pretty involved discussions recently about selling wine, trading, bartering and donating it to charities. All are problematic.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/legal-35512/

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/anoher-legal-35901/


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2013)

Might as well just drink it then!


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 29, 2013)

Julie said:


> Whether you tell the authorities or not it is still illegal.



If a friend asked me to do it and they bought the kits, I would gladly do so for free. Maybe ask for some help in bottling.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 30, 2013)

For doing this good deed, maybe they will give you an unexpected gift of a new wine kit or that extra carboy you always wanted.

Just remember to act surprised, "You guys, you shouldn't have. That was totally unnecessary. I don't know what to say." wink, wink wish I had friends like that wink wink

cheers


----------



## dralarms (Mar 30, 2013)

I know someone who runs a meat processing gig, they got a taste of my wine and tried to get me to let them sell it in their place. Not only no but heck no. Matter of fact I now make sure they only get a couple bottles once in a while t keep them from selling it and getting me in trouble. Not worth the problems.

I'll make my 200 gallons a year, drink what I want to, give away to family and the closest of friends and the est can buy their own in the store. Lol


----------



## hvac36 (Mar 31, 2013)

dralarms said:


> I know someone who runs a meat processing gig, they got a taste of my wine and tried to get me to let them sell it in their place. Not only no but heck no. Matter of fact I now make sure they only get a couple bottles once in a while t keep them from selling it and getting me in trouble. Not worth the problems.
> 
> *I'll make my 200 gallons a year,* drink what I want to, give away to family and the closest of friends and the est can buy their own in the store. Lol


 
You do know that if there is only 1 adult in the home you can only make 100 gallons a calender year?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 31, 2013)

That's OK, since I'm married to the love of my life.


----------



## hvac36 (Mar 31, 2013)

lol now even more of a reason to stay married...


----------



## dralarms (Mar 31, 2013)

I used the wrong smiley. I meant to use this one. 

Oh and if I could not make any, I'd still keep her around. Been married almost 28 years. Love her more today that the day we married.


----------



## Thig (Mar 31, 2013)

Julie said:


> Whether tell the authorities or not it is still illegal.



Tickle said "ain't nothing illegal till you get caught"


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2013)

"Tickle" does love his moonshine.





This is the booking photo for Steven Ray Tickle.(Photo: Danville Police Department via AP)


DANVILLE, Va. — A star of the TV show _Moonshiners _has been arrested for public intoxication.
Police announced Tuesday they had arrested Steven Ray Tickle — known on the show as "Tickle" — at a convenience store on Thursday.


----------



## Thig (Mar 31, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> DANVILLE, Va. &mdash; A star of the TV show Moonshiners has been arrested for public intoxication.
> Police announced Tuesday they had arrested Steven Ray Tickle &mdash; known on the show as "Tickle" &mdash; at a convenience store on Thursday.



Apparently he got caught.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 1, 2013)

public intoxication is not moonshining so he didn't get caught. (yet)


----------



## xcaret (Apr 1, 2013)

Well as an Albertan and an ex bootlegger ,( of store bought booze) Back in the 60', and till 1972 bootlegging was a $300.00 fine the first offense ,then $600.00,So I'd just get a drunk to takle the money and hand trhe customer the booze. The only place you could buy booze was at govenment liquor stores they closed at 10:30 pm so there were at lot of people at my door till morning. I was busted a cpuple of times. Then the heat for other things I was accused of selling was to much so I shut down. One of the things the old timers used to do was to sell a pink box or a blue box , you paid for the box and wow guess what Ther was a bottle of the exact kind of booze you wanted in the box. So they changed the law in Alberta , no booze can be sold or given away free .. or its bootlegging , next they didnt like us paying a drunk to take the rap when the place got busted ( we'd give the drunk $400.00 when they hauled him away ,bail was always $300 so he immediatley bailed himself out and had a hundred to spend ,often some of it back at my place haha. When cout time came he got a $300 fine and so he got his bail money back ,and paid his fine and everyone was happy. Then they changed the law ,second offence 3 months in jail no option of a fine . I had stoped selling booze by then. Soon you could order booze in restaraunts with a meal, then they privatised liquor sales and some stores are open till way into the morning.
The government liquor stores shut down, I doubt if there are any bootleggers in any city in Alberta now. Oh yeah I even had a judge ask if I knew where to get moonshine he got me off a few bootlegging charges by telling me what to ask the arresting detectives and then said there was doubt as to my guilt. ,which I still dont know where to get any but dont care.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 1, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> If a friend asked me to do it and they bought the kits, I would gladly do so for free. Maybe ask for some help in bottling.



It seems to me that your trouble in your posts here is that you are getting a few bottles for your effort (same as barter) or asking for help with bottling (same as barter). 

If your legal age friends buy the kits (when they are, after all, just grape juice), buy the bottles and labels, and you simply make the wine and give them back all of what they gave you, I can't see how that possibly can be construed as illegal under federal law. You are getting nothing for your services; it is virtually the same as giving them free bottles of wine. The laws of your state may vary.

Now as soon as you keep a bottle or take anything from them for your services, you are a law-breaker.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 1, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> "Tickle" does love his moonshine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find this hard to believe.


----------

